# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Engine Preferences

## RAHEN

*Engine Preferences*

                                                      An August 2007 survey asked: Assume that a HYBRID vehicle and a clean DIESEL vehicle both would cost $3,000 more than a comparable GASOLINE vehicle and both would reduce your annual fuel use by 30%. Which of the following would you choose for your NEXT NEW vehicle purchase? (Choices were gasoline, diesel, or hybrid)Only 12% of all respondents indicated that they would purchase a diesel vehicle under these conditions. Over half of the respondents said they would choose a hybrid vehicle for their next new vehicle purchase. Over 60% of those with a college education would choose a hybrid vehicle.
 Choice of Vehicle Given the Above Scenario

----------

